# Buckeye Purple and Super Buckeye Clones



## oldfogey8 (Dec 17, 2015)

I took some clones from my last grow and had them just hang out for a few months under a couple of cfl's. got the itch to grow again so i threw the tent up and put the clones under my t5's. they have been in the tent for about 2 weeks now under 24/7 grow spectrum lights. i had them under 4 t5's but just put up my other 2 bulb fixture so maybe give them a boost. all 4 plants are now showing pre-flowers. i want to get a bit more height before i go to 12/12 lighting. 

View attachment IMG_1193a.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 17, 2015)

the buckeye purple stays short........ even in flower........ I got one in my flower closet that will be done in about 10 days.........


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 17, 2015)

They look good OF. Good luck with them


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 17, 2015)

yea, g13. i got no stretch at all on my first (successful) buckeye purple grow. the roots need to take in the 3 gallon pots anyways as i transplanted them from 1 gallons when i put them in the tent.

thanks pup. they are off to an ok start. these actually had some spider mites a couple of months ago but i blasted them with an assortment of stuff and i have seen no sign of mites since. i will be going minimalist on the nutes this go as i think i over feed


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2015)

Just watch your plants close. pay attention to changes in the plants' color, leaf shape, and stance. These will alert you that the plant wants something, either water or nutes. After awhile, you will learn to read the plants. Then "Padawan", you will be a "Jedi plant whisperer".


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice current trend comment, pup. Grow happy plants I must...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 22, 2015)

These are looking very nice fogey. You must be a pro with this strain by now EH. LoL 

Glad to see your growing healthy plants positive vibes bro


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2015)

lol. far from a pro. i am sure this grow will deal me a beating somehow, stank. happy holidays and a merry Christmas to the mp folks out there from the fogeys.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2015)

back at cha


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2015)

getting dense and bushy. i think i need to raise the lights to get some vertical growth going. the BeP and Super Be keep pretty compact... 

View attachment IMG_1209a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2015)

i have done scrog on some master kush before but i don't like that i can't pull the plants out of the tent so i think i might try a sog with these plants. the root balls are still forming so i have some tome to decide...


----------



## bud88 (Dec 23, 2015)

OF, I know a lot of people don't like the idea of defoliating but may I suggest that you do some pruning of those before you flip them? I did quite a bit of pruning on the autoflowers I had under my t5 and I think it helped a lot with the overall yield because as we all know the t5's do not penetrate that well. Merry Christmas to you and the rest of the family!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2015)

thanks bud. i am planning on doing just that(contrary to a lot of peoples recommendations). at this point, they need the foliage i think to generate as much energy as possible so the roots can take hold in their new pots. i really do want them to stretch out a bit too...


----------



## bud88 (Dec 23, 2015)

Its a green Christmas in the northeast in more ways than one...lol


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 24, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> getting dense and bushy. i think i need to raise the lights to get some vertical growth going. the BeP and Super Be keep pretty compact...


 
does anyone know if lowering hps lights would slow stretch at all??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 24, 2015)

i use t5's from start to finish so i can't help you there, grass hopper. i have not had any plants stretch on me though in any of my grows which seems weird. maybe it is light color that triggers the stretch? i use 10000 kelvin t5 bulbs to veg then swap out most of those for 3000 kelvin flowering t5's.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 25, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> i use t5's from start to finish so i can't help you there, grass hopper. i have not had any plants stretch on me though in any of my grows which seems weird. maybe it is light color that triggers the stretch? i use 10000 kelvin t5 bulbs to veg then swap out most of those for 3000 kelvin flowering t5's.


 
YUP! think ur on. whenim under t5s, my leaf shoots, branches average 1/4 to 5/8s distance apart for the 1st 3 weeks. by then, they are getting too wide and must be relocated, transplanted into tent. as soon as they get under the 600 watt veg.bulbs the early stretch begins. then i avg. 2 to 6 inches between branches. huge difference!  am now watching my 1st clone. 5 weeks old and the leaf, branches are stacked sooo tightly together,(under t5s), maybe 1/8 inch apart max.:confused2:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 26, 2015)

If you are continuing to veg them under HPS, they will stretch on you as the HPS light frequency is for flowering. If you need to veg for a significant amount of time, then you might want to look at getting either some MH bulbs that produce 6500k light or get some Digilux HPS bulbs as they incorporate more "grow" frequency light in their flower bulbs.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 26, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> If you are continuing to veg them under HPS, they will stretch on you as the HPS light frequency is for flowering. If you need to veg for a significant amount of time, then you might want to look at getting either some MH bulbs that produce 6500k light or get some Digilux HPS bulbs as they incorporate more "grow" frequency light in their flower bulbs.


.

when i switch from under t5s, i move into 5 gal. smartpots. put under growbright 600 watt metal halides for 1 1/2 to 2 more weeks of veg. then switch to digital plus 600w hps. i do get alot of stretch the minute they leave the t5s and get in tent.(under veg bulbs).


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 27, 2015)

Make sure of what that MH bulb is putting out. A lot of MH bulbs put out 4000-5500k light. If yours is like that then you will find the Ipower MH lights, which are made to put out 6500k will give better results. but then when you switch to HPS and cut back to 12/12 they will stretch anyway.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 28, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> Make sure of what that MH bulb is putting out. A lot of MH bulbs put out 4000-5500k light. If yours is like that then you will find the Ipower MH lights, which are made to put out 6500k will give better results. but then when you switch to HPS and cut back to 12/12 they will stretch anyway.


 
they are 72,000 lumens. htg said good match for my setup/ ballasts. they do cause S T R E T C H.. i did try digilux 95,000 lumens. was not impressed for xtra cost. pup, was asking, do u know or think that keeping mh s about 18 inches above plants during last 2 weeks of veg. could cause that(stretch). would lowering lights down to 8 or 10 inches above plants slow stretch at all. thanks bud.. :confused2:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 29, 2015)

The Lumens are good for a space up to 5'x5' But the frequency of the light is also important. (the frequency of light measured by temperature using the Kelvin measure, also known as the color of the light) This is because the plants like a light temperature of 6000-7000kelvin with 6500K being ideal for vegging. The HPS bulbs b put out about 2100-3200kelivn. This temperature is best for flowering. 

The metal Halide is supposed to be good for vegging but with many of the cheaper bulbs, the temperature is set around 4000k-5100k, some of the better MH bulbs are set to go to more "blue" spectrum of 5600k. The best to get however, is the ones made specifically for horticulture that emit around the 6500k light. These will give you the best results.

As far as the distance, I keep mine about 14"-18" above depending one where the footprint of my fixture lands. That seems to work well all around. The standard for distance to plants is to set the light to where you can hold your palm to the topmost growth and the light should be warm but not uncomfortable to the back of your hand.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2015)

Meanwhile, I am close to flipping my plants. I cleaned out some of the under growth. A friend or two are looking for some clones and I have identified some candidate branches for those. Unfortunately I have lost track of which plants are buckeye purple and which are super Buckeyes. Pretty sure the shorter, less vigorous plants are the perps,er, purps...


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 31, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> The Lumens are good for a space up to 5'x5' But the frequency of the light is also important. (the frequency of light measured by temperature using the Kelvin measure, also known as the color of the light) This is because the plants like a light temperature of 6000-7000kelvin with 6500K being ideal for vegging. The HPS bulbs b put out about 2100-3200kelivn. This temperature is best for flowering.
> 
> The metal Halide is supposed to be good for vegging but with many of the cheaper bulbs, the temperature is set around 4000k-5100k, some of the better MH bulbs are set to go to more "blue" spectrum of 5600k. The best to get however, is the ones made specifically for horticulture that emit around the 6500k light. These will give you the best results.
> 
> As far as the distance, I keep mine about 14"-18" above depending one where the footprint of my fixture lands. That seems to work well all around. The standard for distance to plants is to set the light to where you can hold your palm to the topmost growth and the light should be warm but not uncomfortable to the back of your hand.


 
6 inches and beyond is comfortable for my hand. my sweety says im a cold hearted sob though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2016)

the plants are at the point where if i veg any longer they will be too tall to flower. that is the good news. the bad news is the mite problem i had on my original grow (where these clones came from) has returned. too late to turn back now anyway so i am pressing on. i flipped them to 12/12 lighting and changed out the 10000 kelvin t5's for 4 2700 kelvin t5's and left one 10000 kelvin and put in one 10000 kelvin with uv in. i hope this is not going to be a trial by fire again...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 7, 2016)

do what ever needs to be done to get rid of the mites NOW before the plants get further into flower, any further then say 3 weeks into flower is kinda too late and youll lose a majority of the crop... better get ontop of that asap and at what ever cost honestly, those are nice looking bushes in the latest pic you shared, would be a shame to lose them... stupid borg... never goes away...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2016)

thanks sunkard. i had them last grow and this stuff called mighty wash seemed to hook me right up. i agree that mites suck big time. i harvested i think mite-free. i sprayed them with mighty wash and sprayed the bejeesus out them in the show for a few weeks prior to harvest. i think i just need to bug bomb and clean house when this grow is all said and done. i am prolly gonna take a while off anyway in spite of my joy from growing. i just want to wait until growing is legal. keeping my fingers crossed but not holding my breath...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2016)

i also have 8 clones form these that will probably be slow-vegged until spring hits new england so i can plant then in the woods around here and let them fight for their right to party...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 13, 2016)

the girls are starting to show flowers. i fear i may have let them get too tall. going to have to super crop a branch here and there... pictures next time i am synced up with their lights cycle...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> does anyone know if lowering hps lights would slow stretch at all??




HPS will burn if it is too close, T5's are the best for no stretch in veg..

much mojo for the grow Grasshopper.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 14, 2016)

thanks rose. i grow with t5's from start to finish. the buckeye purple really don't stretch. the super buckeye stretches a little. the last minute spider mite resurgence kinda screwed me as i was planning on flipping a week or so earlier but wanted to spray a couple of times before flipping. i now have some sns 209 i am trying and i also have some doktor doom spray and dd bug bombs as well. i sprayed the plants off in my shower the other day to try to rinse off the eggs and dead bugs. after this grow i am going to do a super clean on everything in my grow area with some dilute bleach. then i am taking some time off. as much as i enjoy growing, i am waiting for massachusetts to go full on legal. it is on the ballot this year...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 20, 2016)

about 2 weeks into 12/12 lighting... 

View attachment IMG_1252.jpg


View attachment IMG_1253.jpg


View attachment IMG_1254.jpg


View attachment IMG_1255.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 20, 2016)

pretty leaves neighbor


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks grass hopper. They look different from the mother plant but I think they are getting colder than the mom got. Recently put a heater in the room to even out the temp variation...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 21, 2016)

my lights are as high as they will go in my tent. i am hoping there is no more vertical growth. it seems like they are just putting their energy into growing flowers. one can hope...

4 of my clones from these plants have died. 4 are still looking ok. i am hoping these can find a home outside this summer.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 21, 2016)

yea, i almost always get 1 or 2 stretchers. i keep them on the very outer edges of the tent. One grow a couple touched the ceiling. had to take out the carbon filter. After that grow i started my flip sooner. makes cloning sound better and better also.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 21, 2016)

These are 6-8" taller than I usually flip. I was trying to see if I can get better yeilds. My last grow was pretty weak. Good quality just lousy quantity. Oh, and the super buckeye is what has stretched. Mel from Melvanetics said the purple do not stretch and she is right. I have the t5's on an angle so the supers can be taller and the purples can stay where they are.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 25, 2016)

gotta love the color... 

View attachment IMG_1267.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 27, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> gotta love the color...


 
just finished trim on a few plants that looked almost that much purple. lots of huge trics in purple areas. Surely wish i had cloned. goodluck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 27, 2016)

My grow area is a lot colder than it was when I flowered the plant I cloned of off. These are a lot more purple. Haven't checked the tricks yet. About 5 weeks to go...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2016)

cleaned out a bit of the undergrowth that is getting little light and trying to re-veg some of the cuttings as clones. i cannot help myself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 7, 2016)

group picture. buckeye purple on the left, super buckeye on the right... 

View attachment IMG_1302.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 9, 2016)

NICE! wish u had more pics to see bud lenghts and closeups on trics. :icon_smile:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2016)

it is still early grass hopper. rolling up on 5 weeks of flower now. i will be taking some pics tomorrow or thursday though. i don't get very impressive bud size. i grow using t5 lights since my tent is short and i don't have very good temperature control in the grow area.

i am out of town now but the last time i looked on sunday, the trichs were crystal clear and the pistils are bright white. hard to tell if any are purple-ish but i will try to get some off angle shots of the flowers...


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 11, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> it is still early grass hopper. rolling up on 5 weeks of flower now. i will be taking some pics tomorrow or thursday though. i don't get very impressive bud size. i grow using t5 lights since my tent is short and i don't have very good temperature control in the grow area.
> 
> i am out of town now but the last time i looked on sunday, the trichs were crystal clear and the pistils are bright white. hard to tell if any are purple-ish but i will try to get some off angle shots of the flowers...


 
sorry, from pics it looked like leaves were dying off and buds looked good. waiting for more.:icon_smile:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2016)

i see what you mean, grass hopper. i posted a couple of pics today in the photography section. not getting very good shots. i looked with an eye loupe today and some of the trichs are definately purple. the plants are also kind of greasy/sticky. i had them out of the tent to water them and my hands felt like i had candy residue all over them...


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 11, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> i see what you mean, grass hopper. i posted a couple of pics today in the photography section. not getting very good shots. i looked with an eye loupe today and some of the trichs are definately purple. the plants are also kind of greasy/sticky. i had them out of the tent to water them and my hands felt like i had candy residue all over them...


 
gettn a little wood, old guy. post pics here when u can. thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2016)

here are the pics... 

View attachment IMG_2711a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1317a.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2016)

Very pretty flowers indeed  :aok:


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 13, 2016)

:shocked:  Purple trics!! yup i got wood. NICE!!  what do they look like under glass?? wow!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2016)

Out of town at the moment. Will see if I can get some pics thru the eye loupe Wednesday


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> Out of town at the moment. Will see if I can get some pics thru the eye loupe Wednesday


 thanks!  love to know how it smokes also.:icon_smile::goodposting:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2016)

here are a couple of pics of one of the purples at 6 weeks. tried to get a pic of the purple trichs close up for grass hopper. looks like it only gets purple in the shaft... 

View attachment purple_trich_shaft.jpg


View attachment IMG_1364.jpg


View attachment IMG_1369.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice  can't wait to see them at harvest. I bet they will be smothered in Trichs.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2016)

rolling up on week 7 of flower. cloudy and clear trichs for the most part. and purple trichs too. stinky and oily too. i didn't have the oily thing last grow. not complaining. just an observation. 

View attachment IMG_1395a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1394a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1399.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks 'hopper. The buds are smaller than I'd like. Hoping they bulk up pretty good in the next 10 days. A lotta leaf material in the budage. Prolly make some wicked looking hash with all the purple...


----------



## bud88 (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking mighty fine OF! Definitely have some bag appeal going on there!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks 'hopper. The buds are smaller than I'd like. Hoping they bulk up pretty good in the next 10 days. A lotta leaf material in the budage. Prolly make some wicked looking hash with all the purple...



Maybe next time thin them out a little where more light can get to main buds. Again though, ,,those are mighty pretty Bro.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bud recommended the same thing, 'hopper. I thinned a little but was kinda chicken to go too heavy. I wish I had in hind sight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2016)

Like i said Bro,,,they look great. Next time even better.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2016)

purple trichs 

View attachment purp.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2016)

i am a little over a week away from chopping. this grow has wound up being a bit too tightly packed in my tent. thinking i might clip some fan leaves to give the lower but sites a bit more light  for the duration. i know there is a lot of views for and against pruning. would it just be a waste for me to trim a bit now? i may also have to chop the top buds first and let the lower ones chill for a bit. obsessing a bit...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2016)

a couple of bud shots 

View attachment IMG_1425a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1423a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2016)

i think i am going to be disappointed with my yield. the buds are not very fat at all. i think the temps have been too cool with the lights out...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 28, 2016)

I do that every grow man. I don't have a big grow space so I grow my plants and don't do a full clean out underneath. Then at the first harvest, I cut the top 1/3 of the buds and do a little defoliation to get light to the buds, then I give them another 2 weeks and do a second harvest that is nearly as good as the first.  I messed up this round and have the same issue. Except that I let my 1 very important plant get too bushy and didn't get it cleaned out underneath. Now I am getting very small buds off of the plant. I hope that taking a first cut and doing the little bit of defoliation will help this girl fatten up some by next weekend.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 28, 2016)

One thing that I have found and try to go by is some types of plants should be done as SOG, while others produce better when they are shaped like a candelabra with either 9+ colas per plant for bigger plants, and up to 9 colas for smaller plants. I have also found that with many of the hybrids, they can be flexible to do different things like Scrog. But it comes down to learning what your plants can and will do in a given space. 

For example, I have a couple plants that I fear may take over my little growhouse and eat me at some point if I don't get them into flower soon


----------



## bud88 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah Hush, one of these days you're going to open your door and get sucked into that grow and never be seen again!!!   If I may suggest...... installing cameras that will give you a live feed to your grow to avoid this ever happening?...:rofl:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2016)

Interesting Hush. Maybe I will try that. My problem might be that I use my tent to dry in so I get some odor remediation...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2016)

because i am feeling a wee bit lazy today, here is a link to the mj photography section of mp of my plants at 8 weeks...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73124


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

seeing a few amber trichs now. thought i looked at them pretty closely yesterday but saw none. these will be coming down soon... 

View attachment IMG_1447a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1448a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1449a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1450a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1451a.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 4, 2016)

PRETTY!!! dying to hear how the orange buds smoke..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

i get stoned off my butt pretty easily so i am not a good litmus test. i eat some cannabutter brownies pretty much every day that i don't work so i don't think it is a tolerance thing. i think i am just a lightweight. both the purple and the super from my previous grow are pretty hard core for me. a puff or two and i am in la  la land. i am planning on doing a bud swap with another grower at some point and am looking forward to feedback. my kids and their friends(who think that they get the smoke from their uncle) are not good for feedback. they just say they get really stoned. i gave some to my brother. he said it was really good smoke too but i sometimes think people are just being nice. maybe i need to learn to take compliments...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 5, 2016)

That may be a small grow but it is very nice indeed. It is easy to get jaded by looking at bigger grows but success with a single plant is just as rewarding as success with many plants. I am a bud smoke connoisseur myself. I love different flavors of smoke. The only bad thing is my tolerance is so high its stupid. It takes me 3x as much to get the same high as others. I think it comes from a decade of being on opiates for a bad back but not sure. I used to have a very low tolerance about 10 years ago. But they do look tasty


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2016)

thanks hush. my grow is big enough for my needs or maybe bigger than my needs. i would love to be able to grow a bigger garden but for a number of reasons, i can't. for now i will live vicariously thru the folks on here and look forward to a more cannbis-friendly 'merica...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2016)

last day before chop chop 

View attachment IMG_1463a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1462a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1458a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1457a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 6, 2016)

chopped, trimmed and drying...

pictures wednesday.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 6, 2016)

Man those are some beautiful bud pics. I know someone who could really do something with pics like that. Those would make some awesome prints.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 6, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> thanks hush. my grow is big enough for my needs or maybe bigger than my needs. i would love to be able to grow a bigger garden but for a number of reasons, i can't. for now i will live vicariously thru the folks on here and look forward to a more cannbis-friendly 'merica...


 
I totally feel ya my friend


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2016)

Very very nice. Lovely girls with awesome color.
Who said dont grow with Hot5s. Lol 
Great T5 grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 7, 2016)

the purple on the trimmed buds is like prince purple or something. 

View attachment IMG_1478[1].jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 7, 2016)

YES pup, pic worthy of framing. damn nice old guy!!! long buds!! even the leaves look thick and exceptionally frosty never mind the bud color variances.

i wanna see more on t5 flowering slightly larger areas. sorry oldguy, how many lights u got inside what sized area??  CONGRATULATIONS brother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have 6 4 ft hot5's in a 4 foot by 2 foot area. The tent is 4 ft tall. I use 4 3000 kelvin, 1 10000 kelvin and 1 10000 kelvin with uv bulbs in flower.


----------



## bud88 (Mar 8, 2016)

Way to get it done with the T5's bro!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2016)

thx bud and 'hopper. looking forward to sampling some of this. my wife is looking forward to a house that does not reek of cannabis. my son said he could smell if from the street when we were trimming even with the house closed up. lol...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 11, 2016)

i've got the buds jarred up. hope i didn't screw up and let them get too dry. the popcorn is in the 55% range. bummer. the good buds are round 62-ish so i think that they should be ok. less than 24 hours and they went from way too wet for jars to borderline too dry. and the yield is not what i had hoped for. probably 155-160 grams including the popcorn buds. around 110 is good budage. i am going to admit that t5's, though they can grow some good smoke, are not good for yield. it could be that they are poor for indica dominant strains though. i got some really good yields on a sativa dominant strain but i flowered for 14 weeks...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2016)

sisters form different misters.

super buckeye and buckeye purple side by each... 

View attachment IMG_1483a.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 23, 2016)

i most definitely need to up my game and grow setup. i got 48 grams of buckeye purple bud and 49 grams of super buckeye bud plus 22 and 27 grams respectively of pop corn for a total of 146 grams or a little under a half gram per watt using my t5 bulbs. the smoke is awesome but the yield is weak. part of the problem as i see it is i need to do a better job of pruning so i don't get as much pop corn and that energy is focused on the good colas. also growing 4 plants in a 4x2 ft footprint 'mothers' tent using t5's is not optimal. i know pretty much everyone has said t5's are good for vegging but not flowering and i have fought that ideology but i surrender. not sure when my next grow is but i need to revamp and retool...

i did learn that (as many have told me) less is better as far as nutes go. this herb tastes so much better than my previous grows and i used about half the recommended nutes and stopped using anything a bit over 2 weeks before harvest. i didn't flush really, i just let the plants start to use up what was in the soil. and sns 209 is the bomb diggety. i had some mites and my treatments with a variety of products controlled them but they seemed to go away then re-bound. when i used the 209 without any foliar treatment, in a couple of weeks i was mite free. good stuff.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2016)

Good work under less than optimal conditions   You might be able to get a little more with selective pruning and more bulbs. I would use an 8bulb for something like that but it varies so much depending on the plants.
T5HO does work well for a small grow but to get the bigger tighter denser buds, you need more lumens that will drive farther. But in a tight space, you can only do so much without having forbidding heat buildup.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 25, 2016)

yep. that is my dilemma at this point, pup. my grow area gets warm with the lights on even with just the t5's. i have a vent to the outside that will fix that but even with a carbon filter, when i use the outside vent, the smell spreads. maybe need a better quality filter(tried 2 different htg supply filters). the tent i have is intended as a mothers tent anyway. this was never really going to be my long term setup but in all honesty, it keeps the fogeys flush with herb. however the grower in me wants to grow figuratively as well as literally. this will probably result in me retooling when i get around to my next indoor grow. maybe in the fall. i have a clone left (lost track of what it is - either buckeye purple or super buckeye) and i'm probably going to plant her outside and get some clones off her. right now she is pretty sickly with a temperature induced nute lockout. the basement is too cold without the lights, fans and dehumidifier going but i am not going to run all that stuff for one little plant. she is living upstairs with the fogeys for now though mrs fogey is not on board with that as a long term plan...


----------

